# how do you flush out the engine on a lawn mower?



## mkeane1120

my son put oil in the gas tank and ran the engine. it fouled out the spark plug. i changed it. but its still getting a little bit of oil on the plug and it still wont work. could anyone tell me how to flush the system or any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## bugman

well if its a side valve i'd suggest taking the head off and cleaning it good. clean the gaslines out with carb cleaner and clean the carb as well, as for the gas tank swish around some carb cleaner in there as well. you can't flush it out like a pipe, when oil goes through you have to clean it by hand to get it back fully right, and next time might i suggest not letting your boy touch the mower, my neices thought vegetabal oil was good enough to put in one and i caught em before they did. oh and dump the oiled gas its useless now


----------



## mkeane1120

thank you very much


----------



## bugman

no prob, if its a side valve it won't say ohv on the front it'll just be a head with a plug in it. i tell you little kids, never let em around expensive equipment. oh and as for the tank if its not all oiled up i would say let it be and one thing i forgot you can pop the fuel bowl off and drain that without screwing the settings and that'll help it out more. oh and plus what hp rating, if its below 5 it might not have a bowl. unless it's a tec, then it'll have a bowl, briggs will have diaprahms or either bowls. bigger then 5 have bowls and the horizontal briggs 5's have diaprahms. below 5 have em.


----------



## roperdude91

hey im a kid and i know what i am doing :dude:


----------



## bugman

yeah atleast you don't pour oil in the gas and go with it, check your oil and go without checking it or changing it for long periods of time and don't like my nieces think that vegetable oil is like motor oil and try to use it, (caught em before they did)


----------



## Iron head

the worst i ever did regarding wrong fulage is on my friends ride mower which we turned into a all terrain 2 wheeler. it was all fun n games till we ran outa normal gass soooo. we decided that the thing was a pice of shit anyeways so we put diesel fule in there to give it one last roar. than we drove it off a cliff into a pond that was the end of that mower.


----------



## bugman

hahahahha, ^^^^^^ slipped


----------

